# Genie Series Link Limit - Is 100 enough?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wondering if folks with Genies are OK with the SL limit at 100. TIA for your votes and comments!

*EDITED TO ADD: *Based on feedback, I updated the poll to be a multiple choice, in case you'd like to change your vote.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's better than 50, but could certainly be more.

I'm constantly at the 100 mark and have to delete things to add new shows.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So far I haven't come to the limit, though would be easier with this far in advance feature they referenced at CES.


----------



## detroit_fan (Dec 27, 2007)

that was one reason i don't use clients. i have the hr34 with 2 other hd-dvs, so between the 3 i can have 200 series links. 100 is not near enough for us


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just over 50 on my HR34 but I also have some HR2X's. If the Genie were my only DVR I'd be over 100 easily.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm under 50 on mine, but that will probably change soon. I can definitely see me climbing to around 70 or so.

- Merg


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm at 62


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm running about 70 on average. I'm sure that I may go higher with FIA.


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

I really don't keep track of how many I have. I have an HR34 and 4 other HR2x around the house, so this, along with disk space, really isn't a big concern. The only two things I hope we get in the future is remote programming from/to any of our networked dvrs, and marry external drives to an account, not a specific dvr. ( See my thread " Would you trade?")


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> Wondering if folks with Genies are OK with the SL limit at 100. TIA for your votes and comments!


I'm 0-50, but only because I have two additional DVR's. I would like > 100, but I don't have enough confidence that this wouldn't impact the software in a negative manner.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry but I have like 10 between my HR34 and Hr23.

Where and how can you find time to even watch 100 different series is my question.

And I would love to see someones list of 100, cause I can't think of more then a hand full or two worth recording in a year.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

damondlt;3165496 said:


> Sorry but I have like 10 between my HR34 and Hr23.
> 
> Where and how can you find time to even watch 100 different series is my question.
> 
> And I would love to see someones list of 100, cause I can't think of more then a hand full or two worth recording in a year.


With the Far Ahead Search I would love to see 100+ series links...right now I never keep more than 40 and clear them out when a season ends.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

JBv said:


> With the Far Ahead Search I would love to see 100+ series links...right now I never keep more than 40 and clear them out when a season ends.


If i want to see something bad enough it gets recorded.

If Directv maybe gets the duplicate recording issue totally fixed you wouldn't need more then 100.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I rarely have more than ten.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I've got mine spread between 3 DVRs. I don't even come close to 50 at the moment.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I clean out deadwood and most series links for programs that I like but are finished for the year. Under 50 between two DVRs.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

50-75. I kinda think that 100 SLs is good for most people. 

Mike


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

100 is certainly enough for me - I'm currently no where near that on the 34, but I've got 5 other HR2xes that I need to consolidate and move some to the 34.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

< 100 works for the wife and me, even recording some shows and movies for the grandkids. I can see how a family of four TV watchers might need more, tho, if you only had one 5-tuner DVR.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, if 50 was an arbitrary limit for what was basically a one user DVR, why is 100 enough for what should be able to be a whole family DVR?

And its still a "genie" back in the bottle limitation anyway, since Tivo always allowed unlimited, and that's what many of us started with but were forced to move to DirecTV (not that that is all bad, just sayin').


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

I put down 50-75 only because I just got my Genie and many programs are not yet in the cue because they are not yet being run on D* - i.e. Formula One. I know I was at my limit of 50 on my HR22 so I should surpass that with the HR34


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

My DVR has 38 series links, with space usually at least 50% available. I tend to delete after watching every recording. 

My wife's DVR has 58 series links, and never deletes recordings, thus always 100% full.

The kids DVR is highly underutilized these days while away at school.

Would never combine multiple family members on a DVR due to different show desires, different storage needs, different Playlist management styles, and the possibility of accidental deletion. Multiple DVRs with MRV is awesome.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

With my Boolean Recordings, it is currently a tight fit, but now with the addition of FiA (Far in Advance) scheduling, I now must remove shows that go on hiatus.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

We have 40 Series Links on the Family Genie and this unit is typically around 50% full. This is mostly because the wife and I started watching NCIS and are catching up on the early years. 
There is another 20 on the Kids Genie and that typically is around 75% full. We like to stock pile shows the littlest one likes and only tend to delete them as he gets away from them (I finally was able to delete over some 400+ Tom & Jerry's over the weekend).


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

I hit 82 shows on the series list last week. This week I've shrunk that list a bit due to series finales. I'm sure there are probably 4 or 5 other shows that are outdated.

My wife's HR24 has 50 shows on its series list.

That combination works very well for our family and I don't forsee needing more than 100 shows on the Genie.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Not everyone like to delete series that go on hiatus for a couple of months or more. Which is the norm for non-major networks series shows.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

We had 239 on our two DirecTiVos. Had to really pare that down to get 150 combined on the 34 and 24. Now every time we want to add a show we have to pick some other show to cancel. Dumb really that a year 2000 DirecTV DVR has more capability than a year 2011 DirecTV DVR.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

3 DVR's and 125 Series Links.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I just deleted about 13 SL's for shows that are cancelled. Would be nice if they would auto delete. But then again, how would Genie know? Another wish list item I guess.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

NR4P said:


> I just deleted about 13 SL's for shows that are cancelled. Would be nice if they would auto delete. But then again, how would Genie know? Another wish list item I guess.


Genie could know if the Tribune had a flag for such an event. Then again, would you want auto cancels based on that? Probably not!!

Imagine the first time it caused a series to be deleted, and the next time it launches a new season...


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

I am in the Greater than 100 group. I also have no wish for any kind of AUTO SL deleting either. I prefer to choose for myself what stays and what goes.


----------



## ghfiii (Mar 25, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Sorry but I have like 10 between my HR34 and Hr23.
> 
> Where and how can you find time to even watch 100 different series is my question.
> 
> And I would love to see someones list of 100, cause I can't think of more then a hand full or two worth recording in a year.


One person probably can't find the time, but...

*The main selling points are whole home for the family and to make sure you never have conflicts*

In our house we (wife and kids) don't watch the same shows and with seasons running in spring, summer, fall, winter on all the channels available you can run out of slots fast.

For a family it's easy to get over 100, very easy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We've never exceeded 50 Series Links here, so 100 would seem to be another level we'll never hit. We also delete 95% of recordings once viewed.

Assuming one would have 50 or 100 viable/active series links with corresponding added programming to view...the time required to view it all (in addition to live broadcast content) would greatly exceed the available time to see it all here....and we watch *alot* of TV. Over time, the backlog only grows.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Not that anyone has to justify their SLs but here is what I currently have. It’s of the top of my head so there are some things missing and doesn’t include anything from my daughter’s DVR. 

Making this list also reminded there a couple that need to be removed. :grin:

There are 78 SLs in this list.

666 Park Avenue
Body of Proof 
Castle 
Last Resort
Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23
Grey's Anatomy
The Neighbors
Last Man Standing
Zero Hour
Once Upon a Time
Revenge
Scandal
General Hospital
Jeopardy
Elementary
The Big Bang Theory
Made in Jersey
Blue Bloods
Partners
Vegas
Amazing Race
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
The Good Wife 
Hawaii Five-0 
How I Met Your Mother 
Mike & Molly
NCIS
NCIS: Los Angeles
Person of Interest
Two and a Half Men
The Following
Bones
The Mob Doctor 
Fringe
Touch
People's Court
Alphas
Haven
Being Human
Warehouse 13
Continuum 
Defiance
Lost Girl
Good Eats
Modern Marvels
Pawn Stars
American Restoration
Brad Meltzer's Decoded
How the States Got Their Shapes
The Universe
Psych
Suits
White Collar
Covert Affairs
Top Chef
Burn Notice
Royal Pains
Necessary Roughness
Falling Skies
Rizzoli & Isles
Dexter
True Blood
Homeland
Game of Thrones
Boardwalk Empire
Top Gear (UK)
Hell On Wheels
Walking Dead
Copper
Doctor Who
Build It Bigger
Dark Matters: Twisted But True
How It's Made
How Do They Do It?
Factory Made
How the Universe Works
Mythbusters
Understanding


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

We're currently around 75 SLs, including 4-5 shows for the grandkids, but we're empty-nesters, so just the two of us here. Hearing what my son and daughter are watching in their homes, if they were still living here, I'd probably need up to 125 SLs.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> There are 78 SLs in this list.


I ran out of SL space (Max 50) on my RV DVR (HR22-100), and this DVR is not set up for any of the big 5 networks. Since it is always on the go with me.

Mike, I can see I can visit at your place with no problem. Most of your shows are the same as the ones I record. So even if we don't talk, we can make man noises and Watch some Quaility tv.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Assuming one would have 50 or 100 viable/*active* series links with corresponding added programming to view..


Why would you assume they need to be active? One of the main constraints of SL limits is the fact that you have to delete shows when the season ends and re-add them when they start back up.

You're also assuming it will all be viewed. I record several series each year (via SL) that I never end up watching for one reason or another (I watch the first episode and hate it, they build up and I find it's been canceled so I get rid of them, etc.), not to mention that my kids will never watch all of the shows they record, but I/they like having the option of selecting any of a number of kids shows to watch at any given time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Why would you assume they need to be active? One of the main constraints of SL limits is the fact that you have to delete shows when the season ends and re-add them when they start back up.


Active as in programs still on the air.


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Why would you assume they need to be active? One of the main constraints of SL limits is the fact that you have to delete shows when the season ends and re-add them when they start back up.
> 
> You're also assuming it will all be viewed. I record several series each year (via SL) that I never end up watching for one reason or another (I watch the first episode and hate it, they build up and I find it's been canceled so I get rid of them, etc.), not to mention that my kids will never watch all of the shows they record, but I/they like having the option of selecting any of a number of kids shows to watch at any given time.


We probably watch less than 10% of what we record. The reason for a DVR is to have a choice when nothing else is on live that appeals to you. Or to catch that one special program or guest that is on a talk show. The rest are just junk. We never ever watch live anyway because it is a time waster. A normal hour series program is only 37 minutes of what you want to watch. A football game can be seen in under fifteen minutes. We don't watch anything but the Stupor Bowl, and the gameplay is only fifteen minutes. Hours and hours of jabber and palaver in between along with commercials. In fact even the supposedly fantastic Stupor Bowl commercials have really gone downhill in the last few years. Now we don't even watch half of those.

Then there is the difference in viewing taste between my lovely wife and myself. I let her fill up anything she wants on series links and then try to squeeze in a few I like. We probably like about 20 shows in common. I have about 10 of my own and the other 130 are my lovely wifes choice.


----------



## OilItRight (Feb 19, 2013)

I came across this thread as I am going to be getting a Genie tomorrow. After I ordered it occured to be to wonder how many Series Links were available. Naturally I couldn't find any 411 at directv.com so I bit the bullet and called directb. After the usual aggravation of voice response I got a semi literate person and tried my best to explain my question to her. After a while on ignore she came back and proudly announced that I could record 200 hours of HD programming. In my most patient I explained that wasn't the information I needed. And I again explained my query. A few more minutes on hold and she advised me that the number of series recordings was "unlimited". 

Of course by this time I'd found this forum and the information that the limit is 100. So I said thank you and got off the phone. I then called back and had a brainstorm and told voice recognition I was interested in 'equipment upgrade'. Miracle of miracles I got someone who knew from the start exactly what I wanted to know and confirmed the 100 number.

I then paraphrased one of the thread posts from here and shared the logic that since 50 was too little for a single viewer then 100 for 4 viewers or 8 depending on how you count was definitely short of the mark.

So I asked her where the suggestion box for DirecTV could be found. She both offered to convey my suggestion to the proper technical group and suggested I also use the contact us link on directv.com which I did.

May I suggest if you have not done so previously you follow suit and let DirecTV know that the 100 limit is not enough.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Especially with FIA, that might become more true for more people.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

OilItRight said:


> . . . . . *and suggested I also use the contact us link on directv.com* which I did.
> 
> May I suggest if you have not done so previously you follow suit and let DirecTV know that the 100 limit is not enough.


Couldn't find it.


----------



## c073186 (Feb 7, 2013)

damondlt said:


> If Directv maybe gets the duplicate recording issue totally fixed you wouldn't need more then 100.


Just out of curiosity... what is the duplicate recording issue? Is that where it will record repeat episodes even if you specify "first run" only?


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

If your referring to the all option then it is just what it sounds like it is all, which means both new and reruns (but if the episode is already on your box and from the same network it originally aired it will not recorded it generally) on that particular network for that series. If I remember right the Tivo's used to have a duplicate option and I believe that refered to the fact the same episode may air more than once on a particular channel or with some of the possible recording options it has more than once channel. Choosing duplicates in those cases means it would tape an episode even if it is already on the dvr.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

2 Dvrs = 118 SL's


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Steve said:


> Wondering if folks with Genies are OK with the SL limit at 100. TIA for your votes and comments!


No.

Not with channels now running shorter seasons with more series.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> No.
> 
> Not with channels now running shorter seasons with more series.


I agree. If the Genie is suppose to serve the whole house it should have more than 100, 150 to 200.


----------



## maerativo (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with Drucifer. 100 is not enough.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

I have 25-30 SL's, of which probably 1/3 are active at any time. I can barely keep up with that 1/3, so I don't need that many links. I can't even begin to comprehend what one would do with over a 100 series.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Gordon Shumway said:


> I have 25-30 SL's, of which probably 1/3 are active at any time. I can barely keep up with that 1/3, so I don't need that many links. I can't even begin to comprehend what one would do with over a 100 series.


Do you record everything that is watched in your household?


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Jul 25, 2013)

> Do you record everything that is watched in your household?


Yes, and in fairness there are no kids left in the house. Don't think that would have made much of a difference as none of them ever spent much time parked in front of a TV, but that might be different if they were around today.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Gordon Shumway said:


> Yes, and in fairness there are no kids left in the house. Don't think that would have made much of a difference as none of them ever spent much time parked in front of a TV, but that might be different if they were around today.


You might be a good candidate for being a cord cutter. You're probably spending more for DirecTV than is actually worth it. Unless it's mainly sports.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> Do you record everything that is watched in your household?


Quite honestly, if you have a house with a couple of kids and you're a tv family, a Genie and a few clients probably doesnt cut it anyway. The kids are gonna fill up that 1TB pretty fast with all their shows that are on 10 times a day....they still need their own dvr instead of a Genie client


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Depends on their age. If they are young they will record a lot but probably only keep 5 or so episodes of any one thing, based on what I have seen from friends and neighbors who are not at all the tv junkie that I am. 

Still that's not an excuse for 100
IMHO since I can add a esata, an it's more about the number of shows over the course of a year.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If I remember right, before the release of the Genie, there were some reports that it was still going to be limited to 50, but they increased it. I think there were performance concerns.

I was half expecting a box like the 44 to bump to 150 or 200.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Depends on their age. If they are young they will record a lot but probably only keep 5 or so episodes of any one thing,


you have not seen my son's HR24 then...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> you have not seen my son's HR24 then...


Or my Kids HR23, and Half my Genie space.

My HR 23 is full, HR34 only has 40% left.
But no, I will not add an external!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm talking real young, like under 7...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'm talking real young, like under 7...


I record shows for my 3 grandkids, ages 1, 3 and 4. I probably have 9-10 SLs, 5 episodes each, and a couple of movies. Maybe 20% of my drive space? :scratchin Not sure.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Is there a valid reason for having a series limit? With the fall season soon to start, I have 3 spots open to record new shows. Even if I delete all the summer shows, I won't have enough, to have a season pass for the new shows the 6 of us want to record. I'd rather not have to get rid of the genie client, and buy another HD dvr.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

mshaw2715 said:


> ...If I remember right the Tivo's used to have a duplicate option...


Yes, TiVo has 3 options "New only", "New and repeats" and "All." New is a bit tricky, because on TiVo it does not mean first run only, it can apply to first runs and/or any repeats within the first week or so. "New and repeats" is as you would expect, any episode, regardless of original air date. For both of these, no duplicates will be recorded. "All" means each and every broadcast of every episode (useful for those shows that lack any information at all).

With our Genie we had more of an issue with disk space than number of series links. Now that we have 2 TiVos with 6 tuners and 3 TB disks each, we still have only about 80 Season Passes, but each DVR has about 1.5 TB of content (of course, Verizon uses MPEG2 instead of MPEG4, so it isn't an exact apples to apples comparison). DirecTV DVRs get really sluggish and a bit flaky if the disk fills up, so I really think a 5 tuner DVR should have more than 1TB of storage.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm at 57 before setting things up for NFL and NCAA football shortly. The poll treats "I could use more than 100" and providing the actual number in use (which in my case was 50-75), as mutually exclusive, which they are not. I am using between 50 and 75 and could use more than 100 (because there are some series links that I have deleted and not added that I would, if the number available was > 100.)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

IndyMichael said:


> Is there a valid reason for having a series limit? With the fall season soon to start, I have 3 spots open to record new shows. Even if I delete all the summer shows, I won't have enough, to have a season pass for the new shows the 6 of us want to record. I'd rather not have to get rid of the genie client, and buy another HD dvr.


It drives me nuts too. With now seems like three seasons of shows - I have mo' show on hiatus in my Series Management List then active series.

We need an inactive/hiatus switch for our series. In other words, a death zone for the DVR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have almost 150 right now.. i hate the limits with a passion.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

hasan said:


> I'm at 57 before setting things up for NFL and NCAA football shortly. The poll treats "I could use more than 100" and providing the actual number in use (which in my case was 50-75), as mutually exclusive, which they are not. I am using between 50 and 75 and could use more than 100 (because there are some series links that I have deleted and not added that I would, if the number available was > 100.)


Good point, *hasan*. I updated the poll to multiple choice.

Anyone who feels the need can delete their vote and re-vote.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks, Steve, I corrected my vote.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Updated my vote. I have never needed more than 100


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I lived with 50 until just a month ago. Sometimes things would get full and I'd go remove shows that were off the air at the time. Like remove HBO shows the 7-8 months of the year they weren't on.

I have the Genie now and I probably only have 20-30 series set right now. That will grow quit a bit over the coming months as the fall season starts. 

I think if I don't delete any links, in a year, I should still be below 100. I think it will be plenty for me. I live alone, so don't have to share any links with anyone else in the house. I can see the 100 limit getting very annoying if I had a family in the house.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Just me and the Mrs. here. I'm not with DIRECTV at the moment, but I currently have 78 series links on my Optimum "cloud DVR" playlist, including last year's returning prime-time shows and about a half-dozen shows we record for the grandkids. My guess is we'll probably only add another 6-12 shows in the coming months, so no need for more than 100 here. If my two kids were still living at home, though, I could easily see us exceeding 100.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There have been cases where I thought a show was cancelled only to have it show up again, recently this happened with Airplane Repo (even as I hate what Discovery has become  )

Combined with the fact that we can schedule shows in advance of them starting, it adds up. Though last night I did delete True Blood and Emerald City, and will have a two more HBO deletions in the coming months.


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

Many networks are creating short-run series that run only once a year (think dark skies, justified, last ship, etc). It would be great if we could keep auto-recording new episodes without deleting some and adding others throughout the year.

The answer from DirecTV is probably to purchase more DVRs, I seldom find all 5 tuners recording at the same time.

Wouldn't it be easier if DirecTV saved our lists on their servers (cloud) and used the DVR as a remote recording device? I can envision a cloud-based UI to manage series as well that works in harmony with my local hardware.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

I go down my Series list and google the shows that are currently off to see if they were renewed or canceled. I delete the cancelled but like to leave the renewed ones in the list so I don't miss it when they return. For this reason, I want more than 100. At any given time, between network, HBO and cable channels with three or four seasons a year now, it is easy to reach the limit. This is especially true at the beginning of a season when there may be twice as many shows I want to check out before narrowing the list to the ones I end up deciding to follow.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

richardeholder said:


> Wouldn't it be easier if DirecTV saved our lists on their servers (cloud) and used the DVR as a remote recording device? I can envision a cloud-based UI to manage series as well that works in harmony with my local hardware.


This has been a wish among many for a few years! That and externals tied to accounts, not specific DVRs. Well ok, I may have opened the door: There are many other desires, too.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

GLJones said:


> I go down my Series list and google the shows that are currently off to see if they were renewed or canceled. I delete the cancelled but like to leave the renewed ones in the list so I don't miss it when they return. For this reason, I want more than 100. At any given time, between network, HBO and cable channels with three or four seasons a year now, it is easy to reach the limit. This is especially true at the beginning of a season when there may be twice as many shows I want to check out before narrowing the list to the ones I end up deciding to follow.


I agree with this for the same reasons, plus, if you want to record all 32 pro football teams on any channel that you are subscribed to, then you end up with a minimum of 16 additional series links, if you use the season record feature of the Sports Search. Any series that is "current", may or not be in season. I would like to leave the current series that are out of season in my series links. By the time you do that and add pro and ncaa football favorites, one could easily exceed 100. I love having 100, don't get me wrong...it has saved a lot of time. I would like to see it be unlimited (or some silly number like 250), as long as it didn't bog the processor down.

Whatever is going to be done, if it takes us back to the bad old days of underpowered processor and memory for a given set of tasks, then I don't want it.

The HR44-700 is the first DVR that has felt "fast" and "responsive" since the HR20-700 peaked out. I don't want to go backwards just to get new features or "more" of anything. I gotten to really like the HR44-700, I don't want to go backwards. (in performance)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I added the Tonight Show this afternoon, and now I'm at 99. Crap.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Whats the reason for having a 100 series limit, was one ever given?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Whats the reason for having a 100 series limit, was one ever given?


Not officially, but I believe the more there are, the slower the machine.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Not officially, but I believe the more there are, the slower the machine.


That would make sense. Sorting, listing, and categorical routines done repeatedly with large lists can reflect slower response times.

Personally...we've never had more than 25 series links here anyway (which challenges one's time to even view the content)....so the 100 "limit" never came into play.


----------



## BobW1240 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have two HD Dvr's, a HR24 and a Tivo. The HR24 has a limit of 50 and I have yet to hit a limit on the Tivo, even though I have passed 100! I have been thinking about getting a Genie, but if the limit is 100, I don't think it will work for me. Once I have a "Season Pass" (Tivo Lingo) that works, I want to leave it in place for next season. The HR24 has not let me do that. looks like a Genie will not either!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My Series Links survive from one year to the next. I week pretty thoroughly, so have never hit the limit. I have 200 SLs available. 

Genie is sweet!


----------

